
Galette: a membership management application towards nonprofit organizations - vmorgulis
http://galette.eu/dc/?navlang=en
======
vmorgulis
More technical details and feature list:
[http://galette.eu/dc/index.php/pages/%C3%80-propos](http://galette.eu/dc/index.php/pages/%C3%80-propos)

